# Am I expecting too much from a new van ?



## dodger148

There seems to be a few Windsors appearing now so after another fault happening today, van unattended I decided to put pen to paper over ours. I might add I think the Ford part of the van is great and a big improvement on our last which was a Boxer. 
The AS bit however hasn't met my expectations.

2008 Autosleepers Windsor Faults

Water Leak in Bathroom - Sorted by Autosleepers Willersey Service Centre

Smoke Alarm Instruction Sheet it says the unit must be mounted horizontally away from the Kitchen, It was mounted in the vertical position in the kitchen!!

Cupboard Door Catches - all had to be adjusted.

Cutlery Drawers under the sink require that both cupboard doors are open to be pulled (partly out-they wont come fully) out due to the size of the drawer front.

Plastic Discs around the van which seem to cover screws or holes. They fall off.

Backrest on the offside seat is reinforced to act as part of the double bed assembly but this makes it awkward to fit under the bottom part of the blind assembly due to its size and shape.

Towel Rail in the Bathroom - referred to in handbook isn't there

Oven Door could not be fully opened due to handle coming into contact with bathroom door.

Bridging Cushion (near side seat) insufficient support in base - sags ( this really has been a problem )

Seat/Bed Bases Insufficient support from base units so cushions sag ASSC partly resolved this but not good enough for long term I have since reinforced the seat base units

Rattles - I put this down to the gas fire, the ASSC did resolve it for a couple of weeks but it went back to milk float mode.

Habitation Door Lock - ASSC had a go at sorting, but finally seemed to have been resolved by Marquis when
It had its first habitation check.

The above faults were rectified by either AS Service Centre (ASSC) at Willersey or Marquis Preston
The van was inspected by two AS senior directors who arranged for the design faults and warranty work to be sorted
but they shouldn't have had to.

Wardrobe Door Plastic retainer, its on its fourth, one replaced by Marquis, one by ASSC and two by
me it costs more in fuel than the thing is worth - why on earth don't they fit a diecast one?

Warning Buzzer on Step stopped working, I identified as a fuse that wasn't shown anywhere on circuit diagram
(understand some Wiltons have had this problem to)

Turnbucklles in Wardrobe - for holding the large table kept falling off, the table was too heavy for them.
I resolved by storing the table in the Luton.

Fresh Water Drain Tap - This is the latest fault, which has prompted this posting. The plastic fitting that the beer tap type valve is screwed into is leaking.


----------



## MikeCo

We once bought a new Autosleeper but only kept it for around 9 months as we soon realised that both the design and the build qualty were very poor.
The Burstner we have now is far better.


----------



## Rislar

Outch that is a fair amount!!!! i hope you sort this out!


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Roger

That's some list. I would hope for 0 faults in a new van, especially one from AutoSleepers, which have a good name for quality and reliability. We had an older one (2000 on Peugeot base) which was superb, and we only traded it in to get a different layout and more modern driving position, better chassis, etc. The A/S part was perfect.

The thing is: what to do? If I were A/S, I'd be highly embarrassed by that list, and would be doing a lot to put things right / compensate you. There's the "reject the van as being unfit for use" route, but that's far more traumatic than it appears to people suggesting it on a forum, IMO. What do A/S say about it? Are they just going to keep fixing the faults as they crop up? Is everything being done at no cost & little inconvenience to you?

It's sad to read such posts. It must really take the shine off owning a nice new van.

Gerald


----------



## cater_racer

You are lucky, Marquis sold me a 'brand new' van I ordered from the NEC show, which turned out to have no warranty. Swift will have nothing to do with it.

Marquis are a bunch of crooks. Go on sue me Marquis!


----------



## dodger148

Our last van was a 2000 Executive 2.5td Pug, and the 1 warranty problem we had was sorted in half a day by the Willersey Service Centre.

AS are helpfull at the Service Centre and have a vast amount of knowledge on the vans, that seems to be lacking on new build. They are quite happy to resolve problems its just a long way and a lot of fuel and with ongoing faults to keep going down there. Marquis will do anything they are capable of but dont have the knowledge that is at Willersey.

I have tried to keep calm over this, my health is more important than a motorhome or Autosleepers. This is the first time I have gone public, but today infuriated me.

On previous vans I have changed the tank drain valves (but that was my choosing) and AS do have it right on the drain valve now its just the set up on the fresh tank. If they or marquis sort it they will only replace whats there,which at 15 months for the original is not good enough.

And yes MikeCo, I did seriously consider moving away from AS when we bought this but the other signature on the cheque has a say.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Poor design - Poor build quality- Lack of QC on production- Poor PDI -Poor materials.-Overpriced.

Only tested by purchasers..

The designers should be forced to live in one of their products along with other management.

Sums m/h and caravans altogether

Dave p
If only carlsberg made motorhomes.


----------



## smick

"And yes MikeCo, I did seriously consider moving away from AS when we bought this but the other signature on the cheque has a say."

Perhaps the other signature (PC rules, eh?) should be responsible for sorting out the faults for a while - then she/he might change her/his mind ?

IMHO the list is far too long, and I would be looking at finding something better - but then, it's not my money being signed away!


----------



## tonyt

I once bought a new Autosleepers - never again.
The base vehicle, Transit, was magnificent.
The AS content was rubbish:

The rear ladder - missing. Not incorrectly fitted or damaged or faulty - just not there!

Exhaust tailpipe - missing. Not fallen off or broken off or wrong one - just not there!

Side step mounting fouled rear tyre. Not "a bit close to the tyre" or "occasionally touched the tyre" - just rubbed on the tyre all the time!

There is no way this vehicle went through any half decent pdi at either AS or the dealer (Cranham).

What really got my goat was the attitude of both AS and the dealer who gave the impression they were doing me a favour in getting it fixed.

Never again from either of those sloppy companies.


----------



## peejay

Hi Roger, nice to see you back.

We had a long list of build quality problems with our 04 Nuevo including bad delamination of the fibreglass, water ingress and several of the problems you mention.
Similarly we also had one of the older Symphony's and the build quality was superb.
I think the later models are built down to a price and unfortunately they are no longer the great company they used to be.
I also found the ASSC very nice and polite but not very dynamic (polite) when it came to getting things fixed satisfactorily.

I had exactly the same problems with our heater, terrible racket, truma reckon it was incorrectly fitted.
Sadly, I also see they are still fitting those stupid beer barrel type drain taps. I had 2 replaced as they seized on our Nuevo, they just aren't up to the job.

We've now jumped ship to Hymer and have never looked back.

Pete


----------



## DK66

*Auto Sleeper Nuevo/Lancashire*

We bought a brand new pre-registered van as above from Marquis. The habitation door would fly open while we were travelling, or it would lock itself when we just closed it from the outside (the lock would just pop accross). Marquis said they couldn't find anything wrong!!! After it's last habitation check and just after the 2 yr warranty had run out, we found a lot of bubbling on one of the internal panels, damp+++. Marquis promised it would be sorted under warranty but Auto Sleepers refused, after long discussions with both parties we ended up paying £300. to get the damp rectified which was coming in through the sealant near the luton. We later found damp in the panel near the shower (which we had never used). Enough was enough and we traded it in for a Coachman caravan and we have never looked back. Would not entertain Marquis ever again.


----------



## teamsaga

Hi roger
I bought a new autosleeper, my worst purchase ever. A never ending list of faults, many of them serious and beyond the dealers resources. constant diy niggles. dont think its teething problems , its not ,it wont end. 
I understand autosleeper and marquis have just been bought out by the management. I hope they do something with there quality control. 
best of luck.


----------



## geraldandannie

These anecdotes are sad to read. As I said before, our old 2000 Pollensa was a great van, quality-wise. The stories we read about other UK-built vans are also depressing.

I'm very glad we bought foreign, and I think that, were we to change our van at any time in the future, we would not buy British. With stories like this, it makes you wonder if the designers and workers in UK factories have any pride in their work. I have experience of working with a number of continental companies, and their ethos is very different. 

Gerald


----------



## gnscloz

reading these depressing horrors and owning a british mh with all the poor quality workmanship clearly the british motorhome industry is heading the same way as the car industry.


----------



## geraldandannie

teamsaga said:


> I understand autosleeper and marquis have just been bought out by the management. I hope they do something with there quality control.


And Mike Crouch is MD of both companies. I don't see how this can work for other dealers, as I said in the announcement thread >> here <<.

Gerald


----------



## Mike48

I must be lucky with mine as I've not had a single problem with conversion (Autosleeper Duetto) or vehicle (Transit) in 7 years of ownership.


----------



## geraldandannie

gelathae said:


> I must be lucky with mine as I've not had a single problem with conversion (Autosleeper Duetto) or vehicle (Transit) in 7 years of ownership.


The older ones certainly seem to be better made than the newer ones. Does the drop in quality coincide with the purchase of A/S by SEA? Maybe putting it back into UK ownership is going to have a beneficial effect?

Gerald


----------



## cabby

All I can say is no wonder so many of us are buying European vans now.I have suffered with multiple faults on a van prior to this one, a total of 34 faults. Only had 2 minor faults on this one and they were fixed PDQ.

cabby


----------



## gromett

I am really sorry to hear about your problems, I hope you can get them resolved quickly.

I had a brand new Hymer (05) and it had its share of 'minor' issues. It was well designed but appeared to have a bit of last out of the door Friday about it. Everything was fixable by myself. When looking at my first van I went round pretty much every van they had at Brownhills at the time. I did silly things like pushing against the bathroom wall with the door open to see how much it flexed etc. I found the Hymers to be the most solidly built at the time.

However I didn't see any Eura's on my first buy. I am in a Eura now and the difference in build quality in comparison to the hymer is marked.. The only design issue is the towel rail in the bath room would leave the towel hanging over the toilet... No good for bath towel (yuck). But there was no where else to put it so. It can however be used for small hand towels.

I did look at a couple of AS's but thought they looked very very nice but there were design issues that put me off usually within minutes of getting in them. It was my impression that they were built to look luxurious primarily and that practicalities took second place. Just my opinion.
They do look a lot nicer than Eura's inside but I would rather live in a Eura (or a hymer for that matter)


Karl


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

geraldandannie said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must be lucky with mine as I've not had a single problem with conversion (Autosleeper Duetto) or vehicle (Transit) in 7 years of ownership.
> 
> 
> 
> The older ones certainly seem to be better made than the newer ones. Does the drop in quality coincide with the purchase of A/S by SEA? Maybe putting it back into UK ownership is going to have a beneficial effect?
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

I am inclined to agree with you Gerald - it does appear as though the drop in quality occured at the time of the take-over.
Like you, we have had AS vans in the past, both coachbuilt and PVC, and (other than rusting of the cabs....) we have not had issues with them or bits falling off. Autosleepers were renown for the quality cabinet work when others were fitting flimsy hardboard units.

I think the bottom line is - AS were a FAMILY firm.... therefore quality was taken seriously as it reflected on the FAMILY. When it became part of SEA, anonimity set in with the apathy that induces.

Lets us all hope - for the sake of the UK motorhome industry, that AS can get back to the ethics of the past.

The British led the world in motorhome production in the past, we can do it again. I dont think it would be difficult................

Carl


----------



## neilbes

a very sad and worrying read,if it was me i would 

1 send as a link to this thread to as many people at AS and marquis that you can

2 make a list of all your faults with how you would like them rectified ie same drainage pipe on fresh water that is fitted to waste water,a metal door catch instead of plastic etc
take it back to AS hand them the keys and say i don't want it back until
its right.

there service centre seems to get good reports, you like the van you like the product otherwise you would have not purchased it. get it put right.

remember there are horror stories for every make of van, you are not alone.
good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Mike48

Autosleepers are members of this site. Why not PM them to draw attention to this thread?


----------



## RossMcC

That's a scary list - I bought an 08 Windsor from Marquis in March, delivery mileage only. I've had a few niggles, but nothing like the list you've suffered. The biggest problem I've had was caused by a plumbing connection failing and causing a bit of a flood under the oven. Apart from that the only other problems were that the fridge didn't work, and the leisure batteries were no good, both of which I've fixed.

At the price you pay for the van you should really expect everything to be working, and not have to put up with the hassle of getting these things corrected.


----------



## rraf

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> .
> 
> Only tested by purchasers..
> 
> The designers should be forced to live in one of their products along with other management.
> 
> Dave p
> If only carlsberg made motorhomes.


I agree.There are few layouts that work well.It all looks good in a diagram/photographs but when it comes to living in that design,things don't work as well.It is very disappointing to read such a long list of problems in a new vehicle.We should insist that all layouts be road tested by their designers before manufacturing.Unless you are lucky enough to have an American RV then we all expect space to be at a premium,but being unable to open the oven door because it hits the bathroom door is unacceptable.


----------



## rolyk

I took delivery of our Warwick Duo in April and there were a few minor issues that were fixed by AS Service Centre, the most serious being the Truma not working. Mind you, it did take three visits to get the rear view camera working. However, whilst all the defects should not have been present when the vehicle left the factory they certainly should have been picked up by the supplying dealer's pdi. I would hasten to add that it wasn't Marquis!

However, we're delighted with the general quality of the conversion which, in our opinion, knocks spots off the competition. The internal ambience is so much better than any other similar vehicle, which was an important factor in our buying decision. Very subjective maybe, but that's the way we feel.

Having spent many wasted hours in the Service Centre waiting room, chatting to disgruntled owners, I acknowledge that others do have genuine gripes about the faults that have been present on delivery. Maybe we were relatively lucky, time will tell.

Roly


----------



## 96706

Is it my impression, but don't most of peoples faults seem to start with all UK vans of 2007 + margue? When the 'new' style vans started appearing!

Obviously lack of quality in the design stage & being built down to a price, to make them apparently seem a more attractive purchase. 

We have had our 2005 model Symbol since June 2006 and have looked at the 'modern' alternatives. PAH!

Should we ever decided to update from our rock steady Hilda, it won't be for a UK built van. Definately going to go for a European build, if we find the right layout.


----------



## 96299

**** said:


> Is it my impression, but don't most of peoples faults seem to start with all UK vans of 2007 + margue? When the 'new' style vans started appearing!
> 
> Obviously lack of quality in the design stage & being built down to a price, to make them apparently seem a more attractive purchase.
> 
> We have had our 2005 model Symbol since June 2006 and have looked at the 'modern' alternatives. PAH!
> 
> Should we ever decided to update from our rock steady Hilda, it won't be for a UK built van. Definately going to go for a European build, if we find the right layout.


HI

It might put you off a euro van if you see the list of faults we have had with our van. Well it might put you off a burstner anyway. We have a list twice as long as the op's list on the top of this thread and I'm still to have work done on it, unbelievable after two years and approx 2000 miles back and forth to dealer and fiat 8O

In the car trade it would be classed as a lemon but, in the motorhome world it's fine or is just a characteristic, get on with it. :roll: It stinks. I personally will not be buying another burstner because all of my initial confidence in them and their german quality has very quickly disappeared I'm afraid.

steve


----------



## Zebedee

On our recent trip to Germany we came across a huge M/H dealer, and spent well over an hour browsing.

He must have had more than 100 vans open for inspection, from 8 or 9 different (Continental) manufacturers - too many to count accurately. We did try!.

There wasn't a single one that we would have swapped for our Nuevo, due to their layout if nothing else.

We do not want a fixed bed, and every single van had one, but we do want "lounging" space, which almost none of them had. No wonder the first thing the continentals do is get the chairs out!!

As for the problems, all vans have them as Steve and Neil (et al) have indicated, but I am confident that A/S will fix the ones I can't manage, and I don't mind doing trivial adjustments myself.

I expect the cupboard doors (for example) to need a tweak. The only way to ensure they don't is to drive the van for a couple of hundred miles before delivery to settle the furniture in. I'd rather do that driving myself, especially having seen the speed at which some vans are driven with trade plates fitted!

You pays yer money and makes yer choice!! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## 96706

Zebedee said:


> !!
> 
> The only way to ensure they don't is to drive the van for a couple of hundred miles before delivery to settle the furniture in. I'd rather do that driving myself, especially having seen the speed at which some vans are driven with trade plates fitted!
> 
> You pays yer money and makes yer choice!! :wink:
> 
> Dave


Had experiance of a new motorhome being used on trade plates by the service dept of a local 'car' dealer (whose engine is installed in majority of motorhomes), being used as a delivery/collection vehicle prior to hand over to the motorhome dealer!! 
They picked up some parts from an engineering firm nextdoor to my business.

So guess you never know, how 'new' a new motorhome is!!

Certainly for the layout style that we would want from our next motorhome, if we decide nearer retirement onset to spend more time travelling, be it A Class or Coachbuilt or Panel Van conversion, it is doubtful it would be a post 2007 model that we would choose. 
Unless some serious work is done by all the manufacturers to improve their act!


----------



## CliveMott

We enjoyed a UK made coachbuilt for 11 years and my memory suggests it was almost problem free. But I guesss that simple anoying things that many would go back to the dealer for I just sorted myself. For me it was all part of the learning curve and the more you know how YOUR van works the better placed you are to quickly sort out irritating little problems that might crop up during a holiday.
However over the years (since 1972) we have looked at and tried at lots of vans and one thing stands out quite clearly. That is the bigger market you have the more you can afford to spend on design, development, test and bespoke tooling. In short the continental vans do (by and large) have the British vans beat hands down. How many UK motorhome manufacturers sell in any quantity to the continental market?. Only one UK manufacturer tried last year at Dussledorf, how many this year?
Hence after a three year decision making process and a last minute change our new van is from the Germany.
Sorry, but when you come to spend your own hard earnt cash you have to be sure.

You might ask about American vans - and well you should. Their market is (was) massive but I am always astounded by the total lack of finesse in the design and construction. They still look to be designed 20 years ago when gas was 25 pence a gallon and are rusting away underneath from day 1. (Next time you see one at a show just lay on your back and slide underneath to be amazed)
Can't answer that one.

C.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

My sympathies on your problems with the A/S Windsor Dodger, I hope they get properly sorted.

We thought about getting an A/S when we swapped last year but they don't do a van with enough storage for us. Maybe it was a lucky escape, but we'd rather buy British if we could.

The Adria has had one very, very, very minor fault in that first day out a press stud broke on the shower screen securing strap. It broke where it gets crimped onto the plastc, metal sheared straight through. Oh and we've had a Truma regulator clag up, but that seems to be expected 8O :roll: 

We had a reversing camera and outside shower fitted on Wednesday and when the guy had finished he said that he'd been very impressed with the quality of build, he was expecting it to be much shoddier.

What annoys me is that two motorhome dealers have independently been highly sniffy about Adria products, implying they were cheap rubbish. All I can say is they haven't looked as closely as the bloke that was puuling mine apart to route cables etc. I respect his opinion more than theirs.

Incidentally his favourite marque of motorhome? Euramobil!

SDA


----------



## helvic

hi in 2002 i purchased a new a/s trident an excellent van only to find when i filled up the fuel tank it leaked i took the van to vw they found when a/s fitted the van out they drilled through the fuel tank, 
steve


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

helvic said:


> hi in 2002 i purchased a new a/s trident an excellent van only to find when i filled up the fuel tank it leaked i took the van to vw they found when a/s fitted the van out they drilled through the fuel tank,
> steve


Our previous van was a Ford Transit PVC (UK converted but not A/S). After a year or so I started noticing wet splashes on the drive. Had it investigated by a local garage as the converter was a long way south. The garage found a hole in the top of the fuel tank and somebody had obviously dropped the tank and tried to seal the hole with silver foil and sealant gunge.

The converters had the tank dropped but would not pay for a new tank and had it plastic welded. Three months later it started leaking again and at last the converter agreed to a new tank which I had fitted by a local Ford Main Dealer.

You have to ask why they tried to cover up in the first place and what else was bodged? And when the problems been identified it's much better all round to agree to a new tank straight away rather than cause more bad feeling by delay and messing with half measures.

SDA


----------



## erneboy

Clive, as usual is spot on. Continental vans are better all round. I have had four british made vans and as the years passed the drop off in quality was quite obvious. As for American vans, I recently helped a german whose had broken down. It was seven years old. I had to spend some time underneath it and almost every joint that could have leaked was leaking, it was falling apart. The bloke concerned knew nothing about mechanical things so I said nothing but I would not have driven it, Alan.


----------



## ingram

I haven't read the whole thread so excuse me if this has been posted already:--

An article by Rachel Stothert about 'designing a new motohome' ' from concept to production' ............. yes, it is about Autosleepers. Can be read at the 'Outandaboutlive' site here:--

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/channel/articleitem.asp?c=1&article=257

....so, once you have read that, you will see that there couldn't be any problems related to the design of an Autosleeper, could there?

Harvey


----------



## Zebedee

ingram said:


> ....so, once you have read that, you will see that there couldn't be any problems related to the design of an Autosleeper, could there?
> Harvey


Hi Harvey

I haven't met Rachel Stothert, but does she actually look like a mushroom? 8O 8O

As a pretty satisfied A/S owner I think they do what they can within budget limitations, but if they really do lend prototypes to the Owners Club for testing, they either don't listen to the criticisms or the testers ain't much good. :roll: 8O

Some of the positions they fit essential items like control knobs and switch panels beggars belief. I won't bore the forum with details, but I really doubt if they do any testing before the models go into production.

As I say, I'm still generally very happy, and most of the problems are minor and can be easily overcome by either dealer or owner.

Shouldn't have to though should you! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## ingram

Zebedee said:


> Hi Harvey
> 
> I haven't met Rachel Stothert, but does she actually look like a mushroom? 8O 8O
> 
> Dave


Dave, to be fair to Rachel, I guess she is reporting what Autosleepers have told her. That may be the problem though, with these 'reports' in motorhome magazines. Perhaps what we, the readers ( though I must include myself out of that ): what we want is some *Investigative Reporting*. We don't want to read 'spiel' from the manufacturers, disguised as journalism, which is really an advert for themselves.

Although I have never seen an Autosleeper that fitted the bill for what I wanted in a motorcaravan I have always thought that they were a long established, and *quality* manufacturer but I have gained that impression, I suppose, from hearsay and not from my own investigations.

I was then, rather surprised to read of someone's problems with wheel arch rubbing on tyre ( and a seemingly uninterested response from Autosleepers if I remember right ) and now this sorry report of not only build quality problems but of basic design faults.

It won't help the original poster now but my advice is to at least *see* a motorhome before buying and test all the things that matter like, can you open the oven, can you sit on the toilet with the door shut, can you get the hot food out of the overhead oven without pouring boiling fat on your head, can you actually cook a meal without resorting to putting pots and pans on the bed .............. I am constantly amazed at some of the reports by owners of the inadequacies of their motorhomes: far more informative than any of the specialist magazines, that's for sure. 

Anyway, it does say in Rachel's article, I think, that Autosleepers are interested in customer's feedback, so feed 'em! 

Harvey


----------



## geraldandannie

ingram said:


> Dave, to be fair to Rachel, I guess she is reporting what Autosleepers have told her ... We don't want to read 'spiel' from the manufacturers, disguised as journalism, which is really an advert for themselves.


This is the huge problem with the monthly magazines. They depend on advertising to stay in existence. At what point do they risk the 'pulling' of expensive, multi-page colour ads in order to tell the brutal truth about a motorhome? Errr ... never. The 'road tests' are usually very banal affairs, peppered with bland photographs of testers with the latest copy of the magazine carelessly left on the table, worktop, overcab bed, etc.

Seemingly, everyone has a 'side' to their story, and anyone relying on the manufacturers or dealers to help them provide copy and funds will never bite the hand that feeds them.

The problem is: where do you go for the brutal, honest truth? Why? MotorhomeFacts, of course!

Mind you, there have been occasions in the past when posters have tried to tell the brutal, honest truth, and either been caught out when the opposing side is told from the dealer or manufacturer, or they have received threats from over-zealous legal types when their clients have been defamed or slighted on here.

Probably the best solution is to attend an MHF rally, especially a large one like the Global, where you can look at a type of motorhome, talk to the owners openly and honestly, and gain information that hasn't been filtered 8O

From what has been said, it appears that the OP is not alone with his concerns over manufacturing quality.

Gerald


----------



## dodger148

Thanks for the responses, We have been away this weekend and enroute we stopped at Spinney who are AS dealers and their service department were more than helpful over the leaky valve joint problem, they had seen it before and it was easily cured by the use of a sealer, however I did have a small audience on site watching me repair this joint what what most perceive to be a new vehicle.

One fault (happened three times, attempted repairs by AS & Marquis) I forgot in the original list was the fridge door catch whichkept coming apart. I understand happens on this model of fridge. Again resolved by a knowledgable motorhomer who had cured same problem rather than AS or Marquis.

After my repair session we had a van problem free weekend as it should be.


----------



## beachguild

*A satisfied Windsor owner*

We have a Windsor, ordered at the NEC last October and delivered by Marquis in January this year, and have had a quite different experience.

The van has been lived in 5 days a week for six weeks (in the snow in February :roll: ) and has been on two 2 week tours (having just got back from France this week) plus several weekend trips.

So far, the only problems have been a split water filler hose, a couple of the round screw covers falling off, and the fuse to the step (as per the OP problem) which was mentioned in the manual (in the wiring diagram) and I was able to trace it quickly. It has only been back to Marquis in Tewkesbury once, and they sorted out the split hose without fuss.

We previously had a Horizons Unlimited Cavarno 4 and find the build quality of the Windsor to be comparable.

There are a couple of design issues that are not perfect in my opinion - these being the low slung exhaust (why couldn't AS have included a cut out for the exhaust pipe like those for the fresh and grey water drains :roll: ) and the overcab vent which would have been much better if it was a mini Heiki like in the Cavarno (over the kitchen in the Cavarno) arter than one of the cheaper style Caravan pop-up vents.


----------



## dodger148

Maybe they changed the manual but when our step fused, another couple with a Wilton had same problem and it wasnt their manual either


----------



## parigby

Picked up my new A/S Berkshire a couple of weeks ago, and immediately set off on a trip round Dorset and Devon. Here is the list of mainly minor problems that the dealer is going to fix next Monday. 

" You're probably aware that the vehicle is booked in for next Monday ( 24th August ) to deal with some issues. Since the arrangement was made another batch of things have come to light, and l now set out the complete list below, which l would be obliged if you will pass on to the service department :

Warranty work

Laminate above the sink unit is starting to peel away

Offside interior light fitting at rear ( opaque shade ) is loose

Small light to the left of the opaque one, doesn't appear to work.

Trim under the drop down cocktail cabinet has come away

Wardrobe drawer doesn't fit properly and has a tendency to open whilst vehicle is moving

Most of the overhead cupboard doors / catches need adjusting, ie: there is movement on the doors

Plate holder strap ripped through the one screw that was attaching it to the cupboard base. This needs a better fix. Result was plates fell forward and chipped one of the mugs. Replacement please.

Waste level indicator needs adjusting. For example the fresh water indicator will have reduced from 100% to 25%, but the waste can still show empty or at worst 25% full.

Slow drain to bathroom basin

Bathroom cabinet - white round plastic retention cap falls out

Nearside running board grey cover needs replacing. Identified as such on pick up.

Double bed - should the bases actually meet in the middle, ie: touch ? If they should, they don't.

Pipe from grey waste tank to the grey waste outlet comes adrift at both ends ( twice so far). 

Water seeps from below boiler, exiting cupboard to the left of the fire.

Pink flush water appears to leak / overflow and congregate below the toilet in the external locker. "

The real problem one, of course, is the water leak. Dealer's Plymouth branch had a go at fixing it whilst we were down in Devon, but the problem still persists. When l say leak, it's actually more of a seep, but it shouldn't be happening.

philip


----------



## waldey

*Windsor Problems*

We received our Windsor on 2nd September 2009 having exchanged it for a Broadway which itself was rejected as it was defective and not fit for purpose.

The Windsor has also been poor. On our first trip away, the following warning lights appeared as we reached the end of our driveway:

*LCD Dashboard Display*
Text warning message reading 'ENGINE MALFUNCTION'

*Warning Lights*
ESP Stabiliser warning light
ABS warning light
Power Train warning light
Ignition warning light
Cruise Control warning light
Brake System warning light

Although these were cleared down by a local Ford garage, 'Engine Malfunction' has continued to appear. They were able to determine from the fault history of the vehicle that faults had already occurred before we ever took delivery of the vehicle, but they had been cleared down before our date of purchase. The warning lights continued to plague us after having been cleared, so it would appear that there are underlying reoccurring faults.

The engine appears to be lacking any performance, and fuel efficiency is very poor. The mechanic suggested this might indicate a failure of the turbo charger, particularly as there is no discernable noise from the turbo.

The control panel failed twice on the first day of our holiday. The display was corrupted and none of the 12 volt system would operate. Marquis suggested, I remove the fascia and disconnect the ribbon cable from the rear to reset it. Having done it twice, we restored power to the van/

Ford 6000CD Radio will not auto-store stations and scanning for programmers just continues to scan without ever finding a station.

*Additional Faults*

The hot and cold feed to the taps in the wash basin are reversed.
Missing screw covers
Missing screws under the wash basin

The vinyl flooring adjacent to the shower tray is fitted incorrectly resulting so it doesn't lay against the floor properly.

There is damage to the bottom shelf in the wardrobe where pipe work has been badly routed

The pipe connecting the grey water tank to the tap was not connected.

Marquis picked up the van on Tuesday 6th October. Ten days later and they still haven't contacted us. We now wish to obtain a full refund.

Incidentally, the Broadway had the following faults:
Tracking vary badly adjusted
Anti-Skid system malfunction
Engine Emission Control malfunction - possibly an air flow problem
Reversing camera defective
Reversing light defective
Cruise control defective

Added to this was a piece of damaged trim and a pair missing cupboard doors.

Marquis/Peugeot were unable to repair any of these faults and sold the van on complete with these issues.

We have not had a trouble free day yet, and have had two holidays cut short and ruined.


----------



## kenspain

*What now*

Now after reading all that I dont know what to get next I thought Pilote France were bad after being stuck here in Spain for 3 months waiting for a windscreen I canceled my order with them for a new Pilote So now will have to have a good look befor I get my new van


----------



## Waggy

Our 2008 Autosleeper Nuevo has just had its 1st habitation service after 12 months and 4000 trouble free miles. There were just 3 minor adjustments necessary. At the same time Peugeot have fitted a new gearbox, clutch and dual mass flywheel to deal with the reverse judder although to be honest this has not been a major problem 

Overall, we are entirely happy with the van which is more comfortable and a better build quality than our previous 2007 Burstner. 

We have by all accounts been very lucky (so far :!: ) but I hope this balances the picture a little. I do think that often problems are down to the supplying dealer


----------



## teamsaga

Hi waggy
I think you have been very lucky with your nuevo, my new autosleeper was a problem to me. I was constantly doing minor repairs, my dealer was very helpful and did everything that I asked. but eventually the list got to big and the jobs to complicated (the rear panel had to be removed to fix one problem) . In the first year the van spent seven weeks in the hands of the dealer, the peugeot garage and autosleeper service centre. I found owning it to stressful wondering what was next, so it had to go. A very expensive year.


----------



## zappy61

*autosleepr quality*

What a hornets nest! I would like to redress the balance a little. We have been fairly satisfied with the build quality of our Orian Saturn (A/S Midas). There have been a couple of things; fridge not sealed correctly and some minor crazing on the gelcoat. We have had three M/Hs (four if you count the Autotrail Cheyenne we refused to accept due to faults) Eldiss, Autotrail and A/S, none have been perfect from the build aspect, and I don't believe that they fair any worse or better than the continental brands (just read the threads), like Zeb we didn't want a fixed bed and they all seem to have one. However what I like about A/S compared with the other two builders is, there is never any quibble about the warranty work (they even moved the water tank for me FOC) ok I know it shouldn't happen in the first place but it does. Also a lot of niggles are caused by the sheer design of all M/Hs which basically amount to putting a caravan on a truck and the constant vibration and shock does loosen and move things that should stay put.

Overall we would still buy another A/S on this experience.

Graham


----------



## aldercow

*AutoSleeper Dorset EL / Stratford*

I agree that AutoSlepers quality is not very good. My new van had many faults & I had to take a day off work & visit their service centre to get some of them fixed. The dealer Marquis was not much help. The faults were like fridge not working on 12v as the positive & negative uninsulated crimp joints behind the fridge had been taped together causing a dead short. Do they have people building the vans with no technical knowledge or training or was it deliberate from a disgruntled employee?
Microwave did not heat - had to be replaced & when I got home noticed trim holding new one in was falling off & had to refit myself. Truma boiler stopped working as fuse holder on circuit board had been butchered when connecting up wires to heater. When plastic coating on gas pipe had been removed in bed locker to connect up pipe, pipe had been badly scored & looked like it would fracture off easily. Only slightly redeeming factor is A/S did pay my fuel costs to then to get some of the problems fixed. Not sure if I would buy a A/S again & I am not that impressed with the Peugoet bit as even simple things like the battery cover in the cab floor is made & fits like a pigs ear!!!


----------



## Jezport

And in their defence?


----------



## Zebedee

Jezport said:


> And in their defence?


They do not throw customers off the premises when they take a van back to have a screw in a drawer runner tightened up. 8O 8O

I do not jest, though it's hard to believe. :roll:

I was there in the waiting room and had to endure the rantings of some pillock who had done just that. One screw was a bit proud and snagged as he opened the drawer . . . so he took the van back and demanded that they fix it.

I would have fixed him, but they just smiled sweetly and did it.

Dave


----------

